# Skywatch Windoo, estação meteorológica para smartphones



## galego85 (22 Jul 2014 às 09:20)

Olá,

Hoje venho partilhar com vocês minhas primeiras impressões com o novo Skywach Windoo, produto fabricado pela empresa suíça JDC.

A versão que eu tenho mede a velocidade do vento e temperatura, mas há duas outras versões que também medem a umidade (Windoo 2) e pressão atmosférica (Windoo 3).

Como vocês podem ver nas fotos, o instrumento é muito, muito pequeno, especialmente em comparação com o Vaavud (o pioneiro neste campo), e pesa cerca de 10 g 

A turbina é extremamente sensível a brisa leve e nota-se claramente que é um produto de JDC (fabricantes do Skywatch Xplorer, Geos, etc.).

Os dados podem ser visualizados em tempo real através de um aplicativo gratuito para iOS e Android. Eu acho que a interface é muito elegante e fácil de usar, permite alterar as unidades de medição e os dados podem ser compartilhados automaticamente no Facebook e no Twitter.

O preço do Windoo 1 é de cerca de 50 euros.

Algumas imagens:

































Mais informações:

http://www.darrera.com/busqueda.php?s=windoo (espanhol)

http://windoo.ch/ (inglês)

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Zapiao (22 Jul 2014 às 13:46)

Há para WP ?


----------



## mr_miglas (22 Jul 2014 às 16:22)

Penso que apenas existe para iPhone.
É de facto muito pequeno. Resta esperar pela utilização e pela precisão das medições


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jul 2014 às 19:21)

mr_miglas disse:


> Penso que apenas existe para iPhone.
> É de facto muito pequeno. Resta esperar pela utilização e pela precisão das medições



Pela descrição, existe também para Android, pois faz referência a uma série de Androids.


----------



## galego85 (23 Jul 2014 às 08:34)

No momento o Windoo só está disponível para iPhone e Android.


----------



## rbsmr (30 Ago 2014 às 19:53)

Muito, muito , muito fixe!!!
Existem 3 versões do produto, as quais variam entre os 50 e 85 euros

Aqui fica o site: http://www.windoo.ch/welcome


----------



## joselamego (30 Ago 2014 às 21:39)

Onde posso comprar o novo Skywach Windoo, produto fabricado pela empresa suíça JDC?
Existe alguma loja física em Portugal que venda?
obrigado!


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2014 às 16:21)

joselamego disse:


> Onde posso comprar o novo Skywach Windoo, produto fabricado pela empresa suíça JDC?
> Existe alguma loja física em Portugal que venda?
> obrigado!



Boas Tardes!!!!

Hoje mandei vir o meu Skywach Windoo 2 de Espanha. Eu estava para mandar vir o Skywach Windoo 3 mas custava mais 20€ que o Skywach Windoo 2.
Como eu tenho uma estação meteorológica e como mede a pressão atmosférica, eu decidi optar por este e poupar 20€.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Ago 2014 às 16:44)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes!!!!
> 
> Hoje mandei vir o meu Skywach Windoo 2 de Espanha. Eu estava para mandar vir o Skywach Windoo 3 mas custava mais 20€ que o Skywach Windoo 2.
> Como eu tenho uma estação meteorológica e como mede a pressão atmosférica, eu decidi optar por este e poupar 20€.



Boas ! 
Também estou interessado em comprar .
Será que podes dizer em que site se pode comprar o skywach?


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2014 às 16:50)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas !
> Também estou interessado em comprar .
> Será que podes dizer em que site se pode comprar o skywach?



Eu mandei vir do site Nautic21, onde comprei a minha estação meteorológica à 2 anos.

Site:http://www.nautic21.com/index.php?cPath=199_83


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Ago 2014 às 23:45)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu mandei vir do site Nautic21, onde comprei a minha estação meteorológica à 2 anos.
> 
> Site:http://www.nautic21.com/index.php?cPath=199_83



Obrigado


----------



## geoair.pt (3 Set 2014 às 11:41)

Só para reforçar a ideia que os únicos dispositivos compatíveis são os que estão listados na página do fabricante.
Perguntei especificamente pela compatibilidade com o meu LGOG e, para já, não é compatível; talvez num próximo produto.
Cumps


----------



## galego85 (4 Set 2014 às 15:49)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu mandei vir do site Nautic21, onde comprei a minha estação meteorológica à 2 anos.
> 
> Site:http://www.nautic21.com/index.php?cPath=199_83



Em caso alguém estiver interessado, desde segunda-feira passada essa loja já tem em estoque as primeiras unidades do Windoo 3 (a data do lançamento deste modelo foi adiada pelo fabricante por motivos desconhecidos).

Cumprimentos


----------

